# Crankshaft swap from a 6.5hp to 6hp inek ohvB&S engine possible?



## powerglove (Jul 8, 2013)

I recently got a mac self propelled lawn mower with a 6.5 B&S engine with bad rings and i have a running 6hp ohv intek pressure washer engine that runs still like new but the pump does not work so i want to use it on the mower but the Crankshaft is to short so can i take the 6.5's Crankshaft and put it into the intek?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Without a lot more information,it is impossible to know for sure.Write down all of the engine numbers from both motors and try a parts web site like partstree to get the parts listing for each motor.Check the crankshaft part numbers listed to see if they are the same for each motor to get your answer.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> Check the crankshaft part numbers listed to see if they are the same for each motor to get your answer.


If the crankshaft part numbers were the same for both motor's, then he would not need to swap out crankshafts (lol). Check the connecting rod part number, and if it's the same then there is a good chance the shafts will interchange. There is still a possibility that the top or bottom journal could be a different size, but if the engine block and sump part numbers interchange, then all should work


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm so confused.:freak:It sounds like the crank on the power washer is to short to use the complete engine and he wants to use the mower crank in the PW to use that engine on the mower.Another deciding factor would be the diameter of the shaft.He could of course find another blade adapter to fit the new crank.
By the way,here is an updated picture of me at work before retiring.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

usmcgrunt said:


> I'm so confused.:freak:It sounds like the crank on the power washer is to short to use the complete engine and he wants to use the mower crank in the PW to use that engine on the mower.Another deciding factor would be the diameter of the shaft.He could of course find another blade adapter to fit the new crank.
> By the way,here is an updated picture of me at work before retiring.


Oh, I see you pulled extra duty. Did you get an article 15 for that get-up too?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

paulr44 said:


> Oh, I see you pulled extra duty. Did you get an article 15 for that get-up too?


Negative - that was the standard dress uniform for the squadron I was attached to.We were the "BlackSheep".


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

usmcgrunt said:


> Negative - that was the standard dress uniform for the squadron I was attached to.We were the "BlackSheep".


: ) Baaa


----------

